
A Rose in a Glass by Any Other Name Is a Crack Pipe (2012) - lujim
http://www.forbes.com/sites/daviddisalvo/2012/07/12/a-rose-in-a-glass-by-any-other-name-is-a-crack-pipe/
======
edmanet
He learned that 3 years ago? They've been around since the 80's

